# 1st Internet Group Ride Saturday, Oct 14



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

This is based on an idea I had in Mellow Yellow's http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=233493 lost passion thread.

Here are the rules.

1. You must ride for at least 1 hr on the assigned date.

2. You must take at least 1 photo while on the IGR. The photo can be a scenic, action, self portrait, or whatever. As long as you took it during your ride, You are good to go.

3. You must post a photo from your ride in this thread before midnight on the date of the ride.

4. If weather is an issue (Hey, I live in North Dakota) you must post a photo of the offending weather and attempt to explain your wussiness to the masses.

5. Have fun riding your bike.

All interested parties, post a reply. We will hold each other responsible for wussing out.

Mellow Yellow, I expect to see your reply in this thread..................................Yea, I'm calling you out

Holleywood, I fixed it. I must be under stress or something. I haven't done anything right today.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*I don't get it?*

I don't get it, this seems too easy


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

i had a witty reply but i'm in nashville---hotel wireless really sucks. what a 10 dollar a day ripoff. 

the posting deadline must be extended--the masses post from work.
yeah ww it would b easy 4 u. u have tons of practice. what % of ur rides do u post up? if not a large %, then I envy how often u ride.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Wait so go for at least an hour long ride on Oct. 14th post your pics and then we all pretend that its one giant country wide group ride? Count me in!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

Frozenspokes said:


> This is based on an idea I had in Hollywood's http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=233493 lost passion thread. Hollywood, I expect to see your reply in this thread..................................Yea, I'm calling you out


Super! I'm willing to play along and all but, um, that ain't my thread. You gave it a shot though, and I'm proud of you for trying.

HW


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> 1. You must ride for at least 1 hr on the assigned date.


So when IS the assigned date? I'm most likely in.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I'll do it too.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nearly 100%*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> what % of ur rides do u post up? if not a large %, then I envy how often u ride.


I post nearly 100% of my rides, at least in the summer, because my knees permit me to average about one ride per week. Still envy me?


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm in!

mbb


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

kristian said:


> So when IS the assigned date? I'm most likely in.


the title is the date.

I might be in if I can get out of work.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

kristian said:


> So when IS the assigned date? I'm most likely in.


October 14. It is in the title.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Wherewolf said:


> I don't get it, this seems too easy


It is easy, this is supposed to be a motivational tool for some folks that are feeling UNmotivated to ride recently. Check out the linked thread.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*ah--*

sorry-I knew that but forgot. But yeah i still envious--why? because you have that botany thing you like plus biking. Lots of us just have the biking thing we do occasionally--and yes, lots of times less than once a week--because of money limitations and jobs we don't necessarily love but put up with.

So I wasn't meaning to hijack or speak ill, was just saying I agree it's easy for some to get a ride in on an assigned day and post about it, but for lots of us it might be a stretch.



Wherewolf said:


> I post nearly 100% of my rides, at least in the summer, because my knees permit me to average about one ride per week. Still envy me?


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Cool idea. I'll see if I can get a hall pass.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

OK, if you insist.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm in. I have a ride scheduled with Marla Streb on the 14th.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll try to get out for a ride, but I'm moving that day so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*in...*

I'm in...

John


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

I am in.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah I’m in, maybe possibly… 

I might be one of those annoying pesky riders that promises to meet at the (e)trail head, but never does… 

Dave.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thats a fun event..*

I did that one when i lived in so. cal..


----------



## shastaou812 (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'm all in*

Unbelieveable but I might actualy be able to ride that day. Wife and kids are headed out to a housewarming blah blah something. So unless I get stuck with the other dads I'm in! Dang wife will have the camera but I will figure something out.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

i'll play! :thumbsup: sounds fun!


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Does it count if I had already expected to ride that day?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm in.

I'll see if I can get 15 - 20, that I've met through the internet, to join us


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm in, but don't wait on me, in case I get sidetracked!


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*me too - with a spin?*

Since we are all 'riding together', why not make up a single story to go along with the ride? The first poster would start the story (with pictures of course) and leaves the story hanging for the next poster to pick up from there.

This isn't my thread so I am just throwing the idea out there for the OP to okay it. I'll participate either way. Any excuse for a ride


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I guess I better play along...*

since my thread is what started this whole mess it wouldn't be wise for me not to participate OK, I'm in. I have a small trail near my house that I'll go hit up for an hour early Saturday morning. I have tickets to the University of Washington Huskies game Vs Oregon State Beavers football game that starts at 330pm; so I need to leave my house by 11am or else I miss out on the cool tail gating!

if you can find the two yellow cars in this tailgating party, one of them is my new bike hauler
<img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos2291/4/80/54/99/57/6/657995480403_0_ALB.jpg>


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

International? Well, it's not the the "rules", so you'll all get it.

I'll even have the newest "official" post-whoring EC rookie in training. (think crash pics! :eekster:   )

Neat idea. Works better then managing a local group ride.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*lions and tigers and bears oh my!*

i might be persuaded to partake...

scrub/ghostrider-- where you guys riding? scrub, maybe now is the time to head south for a change and hit up either lair o the bear or maybe mountain lion in GGCSP.

...then again, at EPIC3 i heard about some uber-tech trail called "little raven" or something up from sourdough. 

sunshine in the forecast.


----------



## Seraph (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah man, I'll have to find my digicam charger by then. I might not be able to pull off a trail ride (the two guys I'd ride with are out - one has a busted bike and no moeny to fix it, the other's dealing with medical problems), but I can at least get some city pictures, if they count.

edit - first post!


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, I guess if it's going to be done, a group shot is in order.


Oh, and M.Y. none of that Interlaken will do, a full tour of St. Ed's is what you need.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in. The trails in Central Oregon are like riding on the moon right now, 4" of dust. I might have to go up higher to find good dirt. doin' it! 

Come on rain!!

BFT


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

be a gentleman and bring an umbrella for her...


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

goldenboy said:


> Since we are all 'riding together', why not make up a single story to go along with the ride? The first poster would start the story (with pictures of course) and leaves the story hanging for the next poster to pick up from there.
> 
> This isn't my thread so I am just throwing the idea out there for the OP to okay it. I'll participate either way. Any excuse for a ride


That is a cool idea. I think we should do it.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

icegeek said:


> Does it count if I had already expected to ride that day?


Sure, we always look forward to your photos.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Can we make it Sunday instead? Saturday's no good for me.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm in...now for the excuses before I ever even get a chance to go out...but there might be a distinct lack of dirt pictures....forecast is wet till the weekend and cool for the weekend but i'll see what I can do

DMR


----------



## Borneo (May 26, 2004)

Mellow, I can't get down to ToP to ride the 'worm but I'll get my hour in at Tolt doing trailwork and then at Griffin, riding with my 12 year old...


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*I'm in!!!*

rain or shine I'll be there.
How about if we all start at the same time in our time zones? Like 10 AM in your time zone?
What a great idea...1st IGR ...gotta get Francois to do up an IGR forum


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*copy cat*



goldenboy said:


> Since we are all 'riding together', why not make up a single story to go along with the ride? The first poster would start the story (with pictures of course) and leaves the story hanging for the next poster to pick up from there.
> 
> This isn't my thread so I am just throwing the idea out there for the OP to okay it. I'll participate either way. Any excuse for a ride





Frozenspokes said:


> That is a cool idea. I think we should do it.


I think I got the idea from this forum somewhere before 
This'll be a monster thread if everyone posts up:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I may be able to join on Saturday. Just in case I can't keep up with everyone, I'll add my excuses:

I haven't been on the bike in a while.
I think my tires are low.
I had a crummy breakfast.
Too much partying last night.
Bike needs a tune.
Not feeling well.

Whew! Now you are not expecting an epic ride out of me.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*That's OK*



Borneo said:


> Mellow, I can't get down to ToP to ride the 'worm but I'll get my hour in at Tolt doing trailwork and then at Griffin, riding with my 12 year old...


We can try it again for another day. But I better still show up since I was the one complaining at first.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> if you can find the two yellow cars in this tailgating party, one of them is my new bike hauler
> <img src=https://images.kodakgallery.com/photos2291/4/80/54/99/57/6/657995480403_0_ALB.jpg>


Hey Mellow, your pic link is broken. I don't think Kodak allows linking, post it to your MTBR photo gallery.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

pacman said:


> I'm in. I have a ride scheduled with Marla Streb on the 14th.


I think Ned will be there as well. heard about this from the Cynergy guys. have a great time!

oh- I'm in for the internet ride. is this also a way to prove that we do more than stare at e*M*p*T*y *B*ee*R* all the time?  :skep:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I never ride on Saturday the 14th. I'm superstitious.

I'm in.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

This sounds fun! I'm in! GBB:thumbsup:


----------



## k.buz (Feb 10, 2005)

*I'm in...*

I'm pre riding a course for a race on Sun, so I'll try to post the pic from my campsite. I wonder if I can get WiFi from the middle of a field??


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*How about this one?*



CraigH said:


> Hey Mellow, your pic link is broken. I don't think Kodak allows linking, post it to your MTBR photo gallery.


remember, if you can find the two yellow cars in the picture, one of them is mine!


----------



## bergziege (Nov 29, 2005)

Great, my first ride since May. What perfect timming. I was just thinking about how I'd get motivated to ride since this is my first week out of the dungeon. It's like the dawn of a new era. :aureola:


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*I'm in*

The Bunny will be there! Well anyway there being here....or there?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm in Tassie, Australia, i'll be there (somewhere)


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

In.
Gonna be frozen around here. Fun!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sounds cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Wow, this thing could get huge. I count around 40 riders so far! More if some of you folks are planning on bringing a freind. We're gonna need a pano just to get the group shot


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## Pheard (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope you guys do this again in november, my bike won't be built till then. Great idea though.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Will you except Camera Phone pics? I lent my mother my digi cam so she could take pics of cars turning left down in NC this weekend. I might shoot some video too if I think to grab the camera.


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

Uh, can play along if I'm on my road bike?


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in. I just cleared it with the little woman. I'll meet you guys at the trailhead. If I'm a late, don't wait. I know the way and I'll catch up.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

*In*

I'm in...Pretty interesting premise.
Tomorrow the Oswego ILL guys are having a day-out...Not alot of miles there, but interesting terrain, esp for This area. And it drains real well !!!!
Cant wait to see all the clearing they've done!
CDT


----------



## atalon (May 26, 2004)

Great Idea, although its late in the wee hours I think I can pull it off. Reminder to all... get those camera batteries charged/changed before heading out.  Of course that includes me, Im the worst offender when it come to camera stuff.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*play b d rules..*

I think it will be interesting to see how this plays out. I know for sure (I think) the parameters said the ride had to be saturday and to post ONE picture and a story and the post must be made in THIS thread.

I'm almost certain we will have at least another thread and it will be titled Today's Internet Group Ride. Possibly multiple threads.

Not that it matters--I'm just saying if it's to work people at the least should stick to posting their pic(s)/write up to THIS thread.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

god I hope there's a new thread. We don't need to scroll through 65 "great idea!!" replies to see some pics.



ArmySlowRdr said:


> I think it will be interesting to see how this plays out. I know for sure (I think) the parameters said the ride had to be saturday and to post ONE picture and a story and the post must be made in THIS thread.
> 
> I'm almost certain we will have at least another thread and it will be titled Today's Internet Group Ride. Possibly multiple threads.
> 
> Not that it matters--I'm just saying if it's to work people at the least should stick to posting their pic(s)/write up to THIS thread.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*66*



Hollywood said:


> god I hope there's a new thread. We don't need to scroll through 65 "great idea!!" replies to see some pics.


my feelings exactly...


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm heading out for my ride now, I'll "see" everyone on the trail later :thumbsup:


----------



## crtj (Jan 24, 2005)

A river gorge near Ljubljana, Slovenia.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Sunrise over Owl Creek, this morning.


----------



## Trail_Mynx (Mar 6, 2006)

*Excuses....Excuses...*



Seraph said:


> Ah man, I'll have to find my digicam charger by then. I might not be able to pull off a trail ride (the two guys I'd ride with are out - one has a busted bike and no moeny to fix it, the other's dealing with medical problems), but I can at least get some city pictures, if they count.
> 
> edit - first post!


:skep: First of all....digicam, get new batteries or buy a disposable camera and get the pix on cd. Second...what's wrong with a solo ride?

And oh ya...count me in  Was planning on it anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Al Asad Iraq*

this is where the Bunnies at: An actual Oasis in the desert, My camelback is packed out a little different!


----------



## atalon (May 26, 2004)

Fairfax, VT USA

It was about 52 degrees this morning but a blue sky promised warmer temps. I hit my favorite trails and closest. Set up the digi cam on a tripod/self timer to get the shots. 

Every thing was going fine until about 2 hours into the ride when going up a steep double track, the chain blew out. Got a free pass on one hill but had to push the bike up another to make it back to the car.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

atalon said:


> It was about 52 degrees this morning but a blue sky promised warmer temps. I hit my favorite trails and closest. Set up the digi cam on a tripod/self timer to get the shots.
> 
> Every thing was going fine until about 2 hours into the ride when going up a steep double track, the chain blew out. Got a free pass on one hill but had to push the bike up another to make it back to the car.


Ah man, you should have shouted out a little louder. I have a spare chain! 

Nice pics!


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ok, here's mine!*

From a quickie this morning in Warwick NY.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*This colorful morning in CT, USA*

Morning ride with my wife and dog this morning. Low 50's, blue skies, beautiful colors...



















Good ride. Looking forward another good one tomorrow.

John


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

This afternoon. 50 degrees, Oswego ILL "Trail Crew" party.
CDT


----------



## TheBrain (Sep 26, 2005)

Beautiful fall day in Rimouski, Quebec.
Frost on the cars this morning and a good wind but it warmed up a bit in the afternoon. 

First is my self-portrait, 10 seconds isn't very long...
Second is one of the last colourful trees left.
Third is a view over part of the city with the St-Lawrence river in the background. (best time of day to ride that section is at sunset)


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

My friends and I stopped to wait for any of ou that were chasing us. Sorry we couldn't wait longer. But, we did have extra chain links, just inc ase you need them..

cheers..


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm heading out the door right now!! I'll post pictures and report when I return. Cheers!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay so like I said earlier I didnt have a digicam to use so I shot a vid.

This is from Jiminy Peak, MA today the temp hovered right around 50 all day and it was gorgeous. The bad news was when I loaded my camera into my bag I accidentally turned it on and had very minimal battery to deal with so only got to shoot 3 quick shots. First two are my buddy Im the one who looks like hes fearing for his life in the last shot.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Las Vegas Trails Day Report*

It looks like you guys had great weather, beautiful trees changing colors and sweet trails. For us this morning we had a National Trails Day event planned and I was slated to be the ride guide. Normally this is a paved bike path ride for a few elementary school aged kids. Well today we had the following..... remember this is Las Vegas on October 14, 2006! We where rained, hailed, lighteninged, thundered and bown out. No ride, when I got my bike out of my wife's van one of the equestrain folks said "you've got to be kidding". I was, i just needed a photo for mtbr!

mbb

I'm hoping to at least cruise around the neighborhood with the kids when my wife gets home from the grocery store.

EDIT: Did get to tool around our street with my daughters and the neighbor kid.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> god I hope there's a new thread. We don't need to scroll through 65 "great idea!!" replies to see some pics.


Or you could just click the "view first unread". :thumbsup:


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

10 miles of pavement for 4 miles of dirt Better then no ride at all.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

My ride sucked. Here's a crappy pic (well, kinda interesting for me).

Don't ask.



SO, when are we doing this again???? I seek revenge against Mother Nature!!!!!!!!! :madmax: 

Great pics folks! :thumbsup:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

crtj said:


> A river gorge near Ljubljana, Slovenia.


Wow, that is really beautiful! Are you a native?


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Middle Georgia Beautiful*

The first pic was done today ( I didn't cheat) at the Georgia Childrens Home in Macon, GA. It's at the first part of the trail. The second - fourth are at the Dauset trail system (Huff & Puff trail) located near Forsyth, back on the 12th. The camera was my Sony Ericcson W810i phone with a 2 mp camera and I had the picture size set to medium (sorry about the size) :madman:


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

The weather babes told me it would be 70 today in town, so I figured it would be a good day to ride in the mountains. 

I was very, very underdressed.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I was able to ride today but the only pic I took was one of a water moccosin that I saw along the trail and even that was with my phone camera so I don't know how to post it on the internet. It was a great ride even with no pic.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*SoCal Poker Ride*

our local trail advocacy group held their annual Poker ride / fund raiser /raffle today. Marla Streb led a group ride and MC'd some rafflin'. We had some light rain last night and thought it might be a problem today but it cleared up and was beautiful. Since we were busy trying to hit 5 of the stops to build a killer poker hand (not), there wasn't much photo action, but here's a couple:

10/14/06
Malibu Creek, CA

nice riding with y'all -
HW


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 29, 2004)

*Utah...*

Checking in from the Bonneville Shoreline Trail in Kaysville, UT:


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Foster City, CA -- Shells

I took a jumping clinic with Chris Duncan of Bikeskills. It was great.

Here's Chris and then his assistant doing some jumps. I'd like to say I jumped just like them, but that wouldn't be true.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

where the heck are you people???? City/State/Country!

dig the Iraq-Bak 



atalon said:


> It was about 52 degrees this morning but a blue sky promised warmer temps. I hit my favorite trails and closest. Set up the digi cam on a tripod/self timer to get the shots.
> 
> Every thing was going fine until about 2 hours into the ride when going up a steep double track, the chain blew out. Got a free pass on one hill but had to push the bike up another to make it back to the car.


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*ear's mine*

lets ride together again soon, this thread idea could turn into a winner
my pics (more than one and no story)

1- waiting at trailhead for you guys, no one showed up
2- single scat a la carnavor
3- cog flower (still waiting for Scrublover's photo essay about bike parts found on the trail)

edit:sorry 'bot the size


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Great pics so far guys. I really enjoyed the ones from overseas, and the bad weather pics particularly. Now for mine.

We got out a little later than I had planned, but it worked out great. I had to do a bit of arm twisting to get my riding partner out the door, but once we hit the trails, she was fully into it. She even invited herself out for tomorrows ride










It had been a long time since we had been out on the trails together due to my broken collar bone this summer. She was a little shakey at the start, but by the end of the ride she was cleaning stuff that she had been walking last spring:thumbsup: I even convinced her to do some camera work so that I could have a picture of myself to post up!










Now, Mellow Yellow, we are waiting for your pictures..................


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Heres me*

got out at 10 this am, the ground was wet and the sun beams coming through and hitting the wet areas made it steam and look like a horror movie.
no pic of me though just the bike and one of the forest... was nice and crisp this morning... i love riding when its cool like that


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

An unbelievably beautiful day in the northeast. Cold with frost on the windows in the morning, it made the long climbs comfortable. A few pics from a classic ride in the Lakes Region, NH:


----------



## vtskibum (Jun 7, 2006)

goldenboy said:


> lets ride together again soon, this thread idea could turn into a winner
> my pics (more than one and no story)


I coulda used that today... snapped my hanger and need an exact replacement of that piece!


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*know that feeling*



vtskibum said:


> I coulda used that today... snapped my hanger and need an exact replacement of that piece!


scrublover has posted some photos of small parts that I coulda used before :madman:


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

i messed up


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Hollywood, if you haven't already named your green-n-pink bike, I'm thinking "Miami" is appropriate.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Dana Peak*

Well for our 1st Internet group ride I chose to go to Dana Peak. It is one of my two local haunts and is on Stillhouse Hollow Lake, Harker Heights, Texas.

I slept in til almost 130 PM! Then I went to see my house on the south side of Killeen which I close on this Friday. Stopped at the Walmart and ordered a new pair of riding sunglasses, then on to the trail. 

The deer were out in force on both the warm up loop and main trails. Dana Peak is a comination of double and singletrack. Nearly all beginner to intermediate. There are some climbs to be had up to the peak if that's your thing. Weather partly to mostly cloudy and temps in the 70s.

On the way back home I stopped at 7-11 for a pumpkin capaccino--yum. Now the S.O. is cooking crab cakes. Life is pretty good --now on to the pics!! Well almost! 

Oh final thoughts: pic creds of me riding to d wife. The guy with the dogs is not me. 

And most importantly to my fellow passionites--any time any of you are in the Ft Hood?Temple/Waco/Killeen area give me a PM and I'll ride the two local trails with ya. 


































































































































That's all. Hope your Internet Gathering Ride was as good as mine!


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

First IGR and more importantly, first anniversary ride.

Trail ride SSouth Louisiana sstyle.








My better half powering up a climb.








Our fall colors.








Cajun post-ride meal....BOUDIN!!!








Everybody must rehydrate!


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

I rode at a sworn to secrecy, legal, heavily wooded single track today. The locals have been very hospitable and generous and I will honor their wishes..

I took some very bad pictures with a borrowed camera. But really, I was there.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I left my hubby at home working on the deck to join you guys on this ride.  It was nice to ride with you since I last saw some of you at previous gatherings and FFTF.

I went today with another woman from a local women's ride group out to Belcarra, British Columbia and we spent a couple of hours playing on the rocks.










*Thanks Bigpoppabear for sharing a post ride Guinness!*








Looking forward to the next ride! 
Hey, Mellow, are you still at the football game? :incazzato:


----------



## Clutch (Apr 26, 2005)

Hartshorne, Atlantic Highlands, NJ


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry so late with the pix...just got back

great day Ashe-Vegas NC

temps: mild 59degrees
winds: SW 5-10mph 
not a cloud in the sky...
Autumn colors: moderate
good friends, great beer, awesome trails, wonderful day!

sweet!


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Today's ride*

Kananaskis Country, near Calgary, AB - Top of *Prairie View* trail; Barrier Lakes in the background along with Mount Baldy - another amazing trail over there...

Great day - 10 degrees Celsius, dry, sunny and a few clouds... perfect.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

TheotherH said:


> I left my hubby at home working on the deck to join you guys on this ride.  It was nice to ride with you since I last saw some of you at previous gatherings and FFTF.
> 
> I went today with another woman from a local women's ride group out to Belcarra, British Columbia and we spent a couple of hours playing on the rocks.
> 
> ...


Hey other H I thought that was you...I Was going to hit the shed today but decided my backyard( softballcity) was closer to ride to


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> You must ride for at least 1 hr on the assigned date.


2.5 hours 

Somewhere on the front range of Colorado ...


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

*40 miles west of...*

Portland, OR, 14 October 2006
Weather: Cold ---> just right
Time: Over 2 hours.
Riders: mtb_g33k (from Nor. Cal), Dahoos, and yours truly.
Other vitals: plenty of other riders out, ATVs, and hunters shooting guns in the distance.
*Pics:*
1) mtb_g33k
2) Dahoos
:rockon:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm in, .......................


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

*my ride - it rained all day*

It rained all day for my ride today. But fortunately it was at Moab so the riding was still a blast - combine with the fact I picked up my new bike the day before  Pretty much no photos because of the rain.

1. Start of the ride - just a pretty bike
2. the only action shot
3. Purdy to Dirty in one short ride


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Same ride*

The day started with the end of the rain. The Marla ride started with clouds and ended with sunshine.

(1) Malibu Creek
(2) Marla Groupies hang on
(3) Marla (second rider) on the singletrack
(4) Clouds dry up

(same ride as Hollywood's)


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

TheBrain said:


> Beautiful fall day in Rimouski, Quebec.
> Frost on the cars this morning and a good wind but it warmed up a bit in the afternoon.
> 
> First is my self-portrait, 10 seconds isn't very long...
> ...


nice pics...just went for a grunt around a park in calgary...it was a grunt from being off my bike for 2-3 months (not taking time to ride) so this was a good excuse to get out for a ride
thanks
DMR


----------



## bergziege (Nov 29, 2005)

After a bit of rain last night, the sun broke through the clouds this afternoon. Got down right hot in the canyon behind my house infact. Of course it was hot and sunny on all the uphills, and the clouds only showed up for the down hills. Still love my mountain though.


----------



## crtj (Jan 24, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> Wow, that is really beautiful! Are you a native?


Yes, I live some 15 km (9 miles or so) from this place but the terrain varies a lot in Slovenia so home doesn't look like the picture at all.

The gorge is situated at the foot of the largest local hill (Krim, cca 1100 m = 3600 ft) at the runout of a popular DH track. We tried that on the way down and I can say there's just no way I'll be doing more riding than bike carrying down that track in this life.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tahoe end'o season epic*

It snowed eight inches in South Lake Tahoe this week so I figured I had better get one more epic ride in before the season ended. Tahoetic, EraSSerhead and his buddy Matthew joined me for a fantastic 40 mile epic from Mt. Rose to Kingsbury and down the Chinese Downhill (or Jackie Chan) on October 14th. More later but here is my one post for this thread before the deadline. And it did take us a bit more than an hour  
More photos here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=236532

Edit: actually EraSSerhead and Matthew did about 42 miles because they did not follow the rule "if you don't know where you are going wait for the leader" 









We had to endure views like this all day!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Here's what you've all been waiting for...*

... as I'm posting this at 11:56pm on Oct 14. Yep, cutting it close!!

Woke up around 830am to a very foggy morning in Seattle. The weather folk assured us all that it would be a sunny day; pure lies once again. After waiting for far too long for the son to break out, I decided I better get out for my ride now, or I'll never be able to show my face on passion ever again.

My GF doesn't have a bike, as of yet; but she wanted to go hiking. So we decided that she would hike on the same trails that I would ride. These were the pictures taken today Oct 14 @ Saint Edwards Park. Almost 8 miles ridden today; only 100 yards of it was a straight line; the rest was twisty but loads of fun.

Thank you very much for giving me the inspiration to get my ass out today!!! let's do this again soon!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*huh?*

Maybe coz I'm a couple time zones over and the pics haven't made it thu satellites and the antiquated fiber optic networks yet  BUT so far I'm drawing a big blank canvass...



Mellow Yellow said:


> ... as I'm posting this at 11:56pm on Oct 14. Yep, cutting it close!!
> 
> Woke up around 830am to a very foggy morning in Seattle. The weather folk assured us all that it would be a sunny day; pure lies once again. After waiting for far too long for the son to break out, I decided I better get out for my ride now, or I'll never be able to show my face on passion ever again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Pictures*

I was having issues getting the pictures to load up, so I decided to get the post in on time; then load the pictures after editing. So here they are. Sorry about the picture Quality:madman:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Page 2*

Many thanks to my GF for taking most of these. Some were done via timer when she wasn't around; but she did a much better job:thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Offically licensed Apperal*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> Well for our 1st Internet group ride I chose to go to Dana Peak. It is one of my two local haunts and is on Stillhouse Hollow Lake, Harker Heights, Texas.
> 
> I slept in til almost 130 PM! Then I went to see my house on the south side of Killeen which I close on this Friday. Stopped at the Walmart and ordered a new pair of riding sunglasses, then on to the trail.
> 
> ...


I see that you and I were the only ones dawning mtbr jerseys today! Good fashion choice!:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Frozenspokes said:


> ...All interested parties, post a reply. We will hold each other responsible for wussing out.


Great pix everyone. Sounds like a blast. I hope you didn't wait too long for me at the trailhead. I got hung up at work. Hoping to make the next IGR in order to be able to show my face around here again.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*cool*

yeah, we're the only correct ones ha ha glad u had a good ride! and 4 those of us who have S.O.s that support our hobby--that's cool for us!



Mellow Yellow said:


> I see that you and I were the only ones dawning mtbr jerseys today! Good fashion choice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Well I ended up being in the wussied out group of people who didn't ride today  

Course spending couple hours moving to a new apartment to help make the wife happy means I get to go on a couple night rides next week!!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hollywood makes the big screen (sorta)*

Video of a very slow SS ride. (5MB .mov - save and play)


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Powering up out of the elevator shaft.....*

Nice Job Mellow Yellow!
I could not make it out the 14 so I rode 12th and 13th. Friday nights ride was at Tolt. 17 + night riders and one dog. We rode 9.5 miles in 1:35 and some even attempted the more difficult TTF's even at night..WooHoo!



Mellow Yellow said:


> Many thanks to my GF for taking most of these. Some were done via timer when she wasn't around; but she did a much better job:thumbsup:


----------



## cquigdownunder (May 21, 2006)

Potters Pasture , Brady Nebraska !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*wow*

that's cool coz i'm sure it's not the 1st, but I cant recall me ever seeing a story/photo for Nebraska mountain biking on here. nice. post more.



cquigdownunder said:


> Potters Pasture , Brady Nebraska !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*That's true about Nebraska*

I don't think that I've seen too many, if any, post about mountain bike riding in Nebraska. Keep them coming:thumbsup:


----------



## TheBrain (Sep 26, 2005)

Really nice pics everyone, it's great seeing the variety of riding we have here in North America and around the world.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

*McDonald Forest, Oregons*

GlobeCTIV, VTBioengineer and I got out for a ride down South Side slip. Cold and foggy gave way to warm and sunny, we had a great time til I ate it on a log pile and wrenched my knee. Fortunately I was able to coast most of the way back to the trail head.

It's raining now, if it was sunny and clear I'd be going stir crazy. Knee's still stiff and swollen, hoping it won't need surgery....again.


----------



## cquigdownunder (May 21, 2006)

more from nebraska here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=193619


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

cquigdownunder said:


> more from nebraska here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=193619


I've got some fond memories of Potters, back when there was racing there. Great place, great views of the hills.

More Nebraska cycling:

http://lincolnbiking.blogspot.com/
http://www.mtbomaha.blogspot.com/


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's my contribution. Riding at Gambrils in Fredrick, Maryland. Wanted to ride over to the Shed area, but was told there were hunters out there by this group that I met up w/ so I ended riding w/ them until we parted ways. The pic is of me at the overlook. No one to take the pic so I had timer set. Was trying to get the view behind me, guess it didn't work. Video of the guys messing around.










Click the link if you can't see the vid
https://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/blmoll/?action=view&current=100_0946.flv

https://s52.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/blmoll/100_0946.flv


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Saturdays I'm dad so I make no apologies for posting late or the roadie content. We rode out to, and then around, the old Columbia (South Carolina) Speedway, which has been abandoned for years.

Sneaking in









Scouting the route









Turn 3









A couple of stops on the way home


















Here's a blurb on the track
https://www.laidbackracing.com/TheOldDays/ColumbiaSpeedway.html


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm a day late in getting this posted. Sorry.

My bud, Max, and I rode Landahl Park, which is just outside Kansas City. I got tied down with stuff at home so we didn't hit the trail till about 6pm. That gave us about an hour of daytime then another hour or so in the dark. Fun.

Pics (nothing great, and I hope they get uploaded )
1. Max's bike with him hiding behind a tree giving it a drink
2. Hedgeapples on the side of the trail
3. Max
4. Bikes in the dark


OK - well this thing ain't wanting me to upload my pics.... whatever.... I'll try later.

Hope you all had a good ride:thumbsup:


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Mongol said:


> OK - well this thing ain't wanting me to upload my pics.... whatever.... I'll try later.
> 
> Hope you all had a good ride:thumbsup:


Upload them one at a time... seems tobe the only way it works for me


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Wow! My first sticky! 

I never thought that this idea would be so big. Great to see the photos from all over. Especially cool to see the pictures from places that we wouldn't normally see. 

Also good to see that Mellow Yellow made it in before the deadline. I was pullin for ya 

Jorge, I will give you a pass on this one. I just moved, and the thought of even trying to ride would have been ludricrous.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

This was actually Friday (couldn't ride Saturday) but I was most assuredly in a weekend frame of mind. 

Great to ride with ya'll!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Good idea, Frozenspokes*



Frozenspokes said:


> Wow! My first sticky!
> 
> I never thought that this idea would be so big. Great to see the photos from all over. Especially cool to see the pictures from places that we wouldn't normally see.
> 
> ...


We definetly need to do this again!!! I don't think I've ever had a post that was stuck at the top, kudos on that one as well:thumbsup:


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

The midnight rule will be ignored by me since a bunch of us MTBR'ers were camping and carousing not posting on Saturday.

GITA 2006, Los Alamos, NM. Thanks sportsman.

Ed E


----------



## Sam. (Dec 22, 2004)

*From across the date-line...*

Enjoyed riding with you guys....:thumbsup: I even postponed my ride until Sunday (local Western Australian time) so that I could meet you all at the trailhead over on the other side of the date line 

I'm the second rider in...









Great spot for a relax & re-energize...









My humble steed awaits...









Post ride refuel... (no burritos... they're kinda hard to find around these parts)









See you on the next ride


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I didn't manage to take pictures on the day in question... sorry.. too much fun.. but here are a couple pics from some days before... these are from Saarbruecken, Germany

on the SS



On the FS with Adrian and Levi


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I've got one, little late posting, but like someone said earlier, alot of people post from work. Case Mountain in Manchester CT. Colors aren't quite in full bloom, but there's just enough leaves on the ground to make things a little bit interesting.

Peyta Keeping it real (or something)









Me, well.. part of me?


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

A booze cruise in Lake Geneva, WI



more words and pictures here


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Frozenspokes said:


> Wow! My first sticky!


After Interbike, things seem to slow down a little around here, and since it was a popular thread this weekend, I figured it was worth a sticky.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*yeah*

it was a neat idea; thx MY, and FZspokes for thinking it up based on your lost passion.

i think it should be on the frequency of other gatherings and the grimeys--a once a year occurence. if it's more that's ok too.



CraigH said:


> After Interbike, things seem to slow down a little around here, and since it was a popular thread this weekend, I figured it was worth a sticky.


----------



## shastaou812 (Jan 15, 2004)

I actually did make it out to ride Saturday!

I tried posting on Sat but had problems with the pic uploads so I waited till I got to work today. It had a great ride at the local trail! While taking a pic for the ride I was passed by a fellow SSer and ended up catching up to and meeting him, then had a great ride and conversation about the trail and SSng. Perfect weather and only one otb moment but no harm done. Now if I could just figure out my chainline/chain drop problem on the SS. I took several pics, but some did not turn out. The first is along the woody where I dropped my chain for the first of several times on the day. The next two pics are from the end of the ride where I was pushing the light limit to get back to the lot. The second pic was with the night setting on a crappy digicam.


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

I did make it out on Saturday, but forgot the camera. You didn't miss anyting - all I managed to fit in was 20 miles of MUT. Nice, but not real exciting. 

Y'alls pictures are making me jealous.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> our local trail advocacy group held their annual Poker ride / fund raiser /raffle today. Marla Streb led a group ride and MC'd some rafflin'. We had some light rain last night and thought it might be a problem today but it cleared up and was beautiful. Since we were busy trying to hit 5 of the stops to build a killer poker hand (not), there wasn't much photo action, but here's a couple:
> 
> 10/14/06
> Malibu Creek, CA
> ...


Was that bike in Dirt Rag's "Rider's Eye???"

Looks very similar.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Took a bit longer, and I snuck out on Sunday instead.

But it's all good. See other post for more pics.

JmZ

Riding at Ft Custer in Michigan...



Frozenspokes said:


> This is based on an idea I had in Mellow Yellow's http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=233493 lost passion thread.
> 
> Here are the rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

Post ride campfire:










and shenanigans:










gotta have a Park sponsored bottle opener at all your post ride campfires:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*word..*

bw, that is great. sometimes the shenanigans and the fun of just hanging out with biking friends is better than the ride itself--well that's what I've experienced anyway esp at events like 24 hr races and the ilk.



berrywise said:


> Post ride campfire:
> 
> and shenanigans:
> 
> gotta have a Park sponsored bottle opener at all your post ride campfires:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mattbikeboy said:


> Well today we had the following..... remember this is Las Vegas on October 14, 2006! We where rained, hailed, lighteninged, thundered and blown out.


Thanks for the photographic evidence, Matt. I got rained out at Bootleg that morning too put had forgotten my camera so wasn't going to post my (lame) excuse. It poured all night in BC..... Really.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

KRob said:


> Thanks for the photographic evidence, Matt. I got rained out at Bootleg that morning too put had forgotten my camera so wasn't going to post my (lame) excuse. It poured all night in BC..... Really.


Yes it did pour at night but it was nice for abit on saturday... the sun came out here and there.


----------



## acrylucs (Feb 18, 2006)

radair said:


> An unbelievably beautiful day in the northeast. Cold with frost on the windows in the morning, it made the long climbs comfortable. A few pics from a classic ride in the Lakes Region, NH:


Where is that riding?! I have a home on Winnipesaukee and I dont know any nearby good riding!? is that Mount Major?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I think in this case BC is Bootleg Canyon.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

CraigH said:


> I think in this case BC is Bootleg Canyon.


my bad


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

wickerman1 said:


> Yes it did pour at night but it was nice for abit on saturday... the sun came out here and there.


That's true. About the only rideable window that day in Vegas/Bootleg for me was... 6:00 to 8:00am...Which happen to be clear. :madman: I consoled myself as I drove to work without a ride by the fact that the trails would've been too muddy.They_ were_ too muddy, right?
Please don't ruin my little fantasy by telling me otherwise. I really hate to miss out on a ride because I thought the conditions were going to suck... and they didn't.


----------

